# TiVo HD w/ Seagate Terabyte 1TB hard drive - Monthly



## jvandecar (Feb 10, 2006)

Gently Used TiVo HD bought new from TivoCommunity.com on 08/28/07 ***On Monthly Subscription beginning 08/28/10***
TiVo AG0100 Wireless G USB Adapter bought new from Amazon.com on 09/05/08
Upgraded to a 1 Terabyte Seagate Hard drive ST31000333AS bought new from Newegg.com on 03/15/09

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280543512400&ssPageName=ADME:L:LCA:US:1123


----------

